# Broken collarbone



## BarrelJumper101 (Mar 14, 2016)

My 5 year old decided it was going to spooking after months of being so well behaved, My bf told me that i might not be abled to do any hard riding like training or barrel racing. Did anyone else break theirsd and are they still riding hard?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I broke my collar bone 3 years ago, and my shoulder, ribs, punctured lung etc etc, Took a while before it set, they were going to operate, but I ended up wearing a sling, and a brace for a month to get it to heal straight.

3 years later I have fill movement, no pain, no restrictions, but it took time and a lot of physical therapy. Now I don't know which one of the breaks was causing the most trouble, but best advice, let it heal and then you should be good as new


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

One of my kids broke hers while tripping over a friend's dog. It was a dandy fracture. Completely apart.

She's back to riding, of course, and does MMA matches and rock climbing.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I broke my collarbone when a idiot threw a jacket at my green-bean stallion and he exploded resulting in ground check for me and catching a hoof. I was in a sling for 8 weeks, got the all clear to take off the sling, and back to riding that afternoon. For a few years I could predict storms by the ache in that bone but that was the only side effect.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I may not be much help- I had a greenstick fracture as a kid (falling down the stairs), so maybe not fully relevant, but I have NO side effects whatsoever, and often forget that I even broke something telling people "I've never broken anything" lol. I DO have bursitis on that side in the shoulder, but I don't think it's any relation, and even that's not a real problem, just that "ache on rainy days".

Unless bad I really wouldn't panic over it, it could be a lot worse! Just heal up!


----------

